
Games for Windows and the DirectX SDK on GitHub - lelf
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/chuckw/archive/2015/04/18/github.aspx
======
corysama
Original article is poorly titled. The DirectX Toolkit (a collection of DX
utilities and wrappers) is on Github. That is nice. If the DirectX SDK was on
Github, that would be major news.

~~~
0x0
Just came here to say the same thing. Looks like a bunch of wrappers and
helpers and sample code, but not the actual SDK.

~~~
scrollaway
The article isn't poorly titled - the submission is. The _blog_ is titled
"DirectX and Games for Windows".

------
scrollaway
Bad submission naming aside, I am loving the direction Microsoft is taking
lately.

I wonder why it took Ballmer getting out for a "developers developers
developers" philosophy to actually be adopted.

~~~
cpayne
A "Developer" today is very different to a developer 7 years ago
[[http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Steve_Ballmer](http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Steve_Ballmer)].

I started as a software developer in the 90's. Back then, if you didn't have a
degree or similar it was considered strange.

These days, if you have a degree (and nothing else - no github / stackoverflow
/ portfolio etc) then THAT is strange

~~~
yoklov
Strange, I wasn't working that long ago, but most of what I've heard from
people who have is that not having a degree was very common.

This might be a game industry vs rest of software engr thing though.

------
douche
The DirectX Toolkit has been on CodePlex for years, ever since they deprecated
D3DX and all of the math, texture and model handling code therein when they
switched to the DirectX SDK versions that was included in the Windows SDK
(Windows 7, I believe? The last standalone DirectX SDK download is the July
2010 version).

------
LMAlVvQjSGj
Are contributions accepted on GitHub?

~~~
BinaryIdiot
Yes. Microsoft has given the message, constantly, that they would accept pull
requests. The workflow is still being worked out but many have contributed to
many of the .Net components they have opened sourced.

Right now I think it's a semi manual process to bring code in house and semi
automatic when it gets pushed into GitHub. At least that's what one of the
last Microsoft engineers described when they were on HN a few months ago.

------
M8
Anything but XNA: [http://visualstudio.uservoice.com/forums/121579-visual-
studi...](http://visualstudio.uservoice.com/forums/121579-visual-
studio/suggestions/3725445-xna-5)

~~~
BinaryIdiot
XNA was so amazing. At my university we used it to work with another
university in Argentina to develop an XBox 360 game. It was amazing how
quickly we could get things up and running.

I miss XNA so much.

~~~
nstart
XNA was what I used to build my first game ever. It was a magical experience
to realise how quickly I could get things running. Nowadays when I go over
game frameworks' documentation, I find myself thinking back to how simple xna
was. Not to put down the other frameworks out there, but it felt like I'd
never have been able to pick them up as easily as I did XNA.

